

Doculicious: Printable Forms For Your Website - greengirl512
http://www.usefultools.com/2009/06/printable-forms-for-your-website/

======
pierrefar
Link to the real Doculicious site:

<http://www.doculicious.com/do/home>

------
pclark
Wufoo already does this

~~~
greengirl512
Wufoo is similar, but there are some differences in functionality between the
two. I compared them in my review.

